# Should I be worried??



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello All,

Just been wandering around through the logs on my TiVo... seem to be getting a lot of the following message...

*Sep 8 02:32:43 (none) prioritizer[151]: ProcessOneFromIterator got errDbNotFound*

TiVo 'seems' to be operating ok tho... anyone know what this 'actually' means 

_2000 TiVo - Cache Card & 250Mb Media HD_


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

You might have a corruption in the filesystem, but it could just be the database item is locked by another process, and the requesting process will just loop until it manages to read it.

If you have no adverse symptons, I would ignore it. However, if you want, you could run 'mfscheck' at the bash prompt. This will check the MFS filesystem, in a similar way to chkdsk or scandisk on a PC. You will probably have to reboot after that finishes to restart the job scheduler. If filesystem errors are detected, type 'mfsassert -please' at the bash prompt. That will cause an overly-dramatic reboot into a GSOD (Green Screen Of Death), which will be the mfsfix program attempting to correct the errors. I wouldn't do that if you have upgraded drives and you suspect that the swapfile size was not increased accordingly, since that would cause a GSOD/reboot loop.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

I know its been a while since I posted the last message, however I'm seeing a pattern forming.
I get this *prioritizer[151]: ProcessOneFromIterator got errDbNotFound *message every second from 01:00 hours through to 05:00 each day  . Fills up the logs quite nicely and when I think about all that CPU being wasted on logging - tsk !
Anyone any the wiser ?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

If it's corruption in the database, you could try running _'mfscheck' _ at the bash prompt. If that finds errors, run _'mfsassert -please'_, which will cause the TiVo to reboot into a BSOD, which is _mfsfix _ attempting to fix the error.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

iankb said:


> If it's corruption in the database, you could try running _'mfscheck' _ at the bash prompt. If that finds errors, run _'mfsassert -please'_, which will cause the TiVo to reboot into a BSOD, which is _mfsfix _ attempting to fix the error.


Well I think that turned up a blank also

TiVo: {/} % mfscheck
EventSwitcher stopped
mfscheck scan begins
Checking reference counts
All reference counts are OK.
mfscheck scan ends
mfscheck: 0 fatal errors, 0 severe errors, 0 warnings.

You must manually restart the EventSwitcher​


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Does mfscheck check the whole disk or just the integrity of the TiVo database ??


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Just the integrity. It would take several hours to perform a surface check.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

iankb said:


> Just the integrity. It would take several hours to perform a surface check.


Does TiVo come with an app to run a surface check??


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Does TiVo come with an app to run a surface check??


No. And you would need to find one that is compiled for the particular RISC processor that is used in the Series 1 TiVo. Some drives (e.g. Seagate) can run diagnostics on themselves, but you would still need some way of getting them to do that.

I normally transfer it to a PC, and run the drive manufacturer's diagnostic software. That normally runs from a DOS boot floppy, so you don't risk corrupting the TiVo drive by booting into Windows NT, 2000 or XP with it attached.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

iankb said:


> No. And you would need to find one that is compiled for the particular RISC processor that is used in the Series 1 TiVo. Some drives (e.g. Seagate) can run diagnostics on themselves, but you would still need some way of getting them to do that.
> 
> I normally transfer it to a PC, and run the drive manufacturer's diagnostic software. That normally runs from a DOS boot floppy, so you don't risk corrupting the TiVo drive by booting into Windows NT, 2000 or XP with it attached.


Hey Ho.. I guess I'll have to transfer it out and into a 'real' computer ie. my Apple G5 Dual Core Machine  and see what I can do with it there...
Thanks for all your help IanKb


----------

